# shuddering, vibrating & Shaking-2014 XTRAIL NT-30



## murad (Nov 13, 2018)

I am facing an issue,
2014 XTRAIL NT-30, MR20 engine,
The vehicle is shuddering, vibrating sometimes at low speeds 30kmph to 50kmph when I accelerate. start shuddering even at the speed of 20kmph to 60kmph. This starts after driving for a while like an hour or like 20-25Km. jerk/Heavy Vibration until I release the pedal. Once the pedal released and pressed again, the car is smooth again. It is very discomforting when this happens especially when I overtake and the vehicle is shaking.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

My guess is the cvt transmission is acting up. Probably needs a fluid change, otherwise you should check with a dealer as it may still be covered under warranty.


----------

